# Lion Steel VS Strider



## Shooter21 (Nov 3, 2011)

which one should i get? i want the toughest folder in that price range. thanks in advance


----------



## lightknot (Feb 4, 2012)

Which models did you have in mind? What is you price range? The American quality Strider would be my choice over the Chinese Lionsteel.


----------



## Miciobigio (Mar 15, 2012)

lightknot said:


> Which models did you have in mind? What is you price range? The American quality Strider would be my choice over the Chinese Lionsteel.




Lionsteel is not chinese :thumbsdow.

I would buy a Strider SnG CC because i love the look of that knife :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdean (Mar 16, 2012)

neither, I would suggest a ZT 0300!


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 28, 2012)

The Strider would be tougher and lighter too. Most of all, better ergonomics. I heard they recently changed their lock-bar face, so be aware of that.


----------



## romteb (Mar 28, 2012)

I have had lots of strider in my hands and owned 3 (only have one left), although they are expensive for a production knife the fit and finish is very low end, even the chinese copy is better put together.

I don't see how it could be tougher than the lion steel SR1 (if that's the one we're talking about here) whith his monoblock titanium frame.

If you want a framelock knife that is both strong and well put together (very close to perferction actually) you could consider an XM-18, i also owned 3 of them and sold them all (well not really i sold two 3.5" and lost my beloved 3") because the high thickness and geometry of the blade made it an inferior knife for my daily tasks(i EDC a sebenza).

I tend to think that a folding knife is as strong as it's lock, i would consider a custom Andrew Demko with tri ad lock to be much tougher than all the above framelock knives.


----------



## Eneloops (Mar 28, 2012)

romteb said:


> strider... even the chinese copy is better put together.



Really? If that's really true, then Strider should go bankrupt soon, right?


----------



## romteb (Mar 28, 2012)

Eneloops said:


> Really? If that's really true, then Strider should go bankrupt soon, right?



No because people want the real thing and condemn copying wich is good in my book (the condemning that is, not the copying...).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 29, 2012)

Miciobigio said:


> Lionsteel is not chinese :thumbsdow.



Lion Steel is Italian.

Bill


----------



## awdiwdwf (Apr 4, 2012)

What would you be using it for? Beefy knives are cool and all, but depending on what you need, they may cause more problems than benefits.


----------



## janx (Apr 4, 2012)

In my opinion, Strider knives are WAY overpriced. I've owned 6 or 7, including an SnG, RCC with reverse tanto, SMF, PT, and a couple fixed blades and the only one that cam from Strider like it should was the PT. When I bought my SnG brand new it came looking like it had been used quite a bit, with scratches all over it. When I talked to Mick about it he said his knives were meant to be used and will end up with scratches anyway. I replied saying meant to be used or not, it should be flawless when someone pays for a new knife. That was my last Strider. Anyway, I think there are a lot of different knives you could buy cheaper than both of those and very well made and beefy if that's what you're looking for. Crusader Forge, Curtiss Knives, Chris Reeves, Sniper Bldeworks, or cheaper production knives like the Benchmade 755, several Microtech folder's, DPX. A good place to see all kinds of knives is www.bladehq.com. Good luck.

J


----------



## TKC (Apr 11, 2012)

*I am a big Strider fan!! I LOVE the SnG CC. I also have a couple of PT's.Here is my SnG CC, Stealth, and Ranger Green.*


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 11, 2012)

janx said:


> In my opinion, Strider knives are WAY overpriced.




Not to mention, overrated.


----------



## Chicago X (Apr 13, 2012)

Inflammatory, flaming post removed. Rule 4 violation. Post copied for record.

Bill


----------



## MrSypher (Apr 17, 2012)

I gotta say I agree that Strider is way over priced and overrated.. I have 2 Striders SnG & PT and now with all the quality work coming from knifemakers everywhere, there is a vast selection to choose from that will meet whatever your needs be. LIke my DPX H.E.S.T. folder, quality, fit and function is on par with Strider IMO & for what a Strider costs, you can buy 3 or 4 H.E.S.T. folders.. I think you'll get more for your money with the Lion Steel folder. Which one are you looking at, the TI or Anodized Al?


----------



## Chicago X (Apr 19, 2012)

Please google Mickey Ray Burger (AKA Mick _Strider_) for more info.

My personal choice is to not support that company. Your choice may differ.


----------

